# Little Moss High School for Boys



## skyrat1991 (Oct 2, 2012)

Been a very long time since i posted an explore so here goes 
This is my former high school Little Moss which i graduated from in 2007. It was built some time between 1948 and 1954 and merged with the local Girl school Monar Road in 2009 to become Droylsden academy. It was used to teach years 7 & 8 whilst Monar Road taught years 9 to 11. This was while the new school was being built next to the Monar road site. In December last year the new school opened and the two old schools closed down. Monar road was quickly demolished, Little Moss however wasn't. It still stands today, this could be because the building is completely riddled with asbestos. Warning signs plastered all of the windows. So with the aid of professional dust masks we decided to go and have a gander at our old secondary.


Google maps - 






The Technology, Maths and Art blocks where all very securely locked up, but we were able to get into the main building quite easily, as we found a door that wasn't locked. The building has been completely stripped of almost all furniture. It looks like they are now trying to figure out what to do about the asbestos. The site has a van parked out front, but it hadn't moved once in the four days that we visited the building. so I guess its just there as a deterrent. the site does have some security but they are completely useless. so we were able to gain entry on countless occasions without any problems

A gate to the rear of the main pitch, gave it a jiggle but it didn't open, might need a drop of wd40 - 





The rear play ground, this brings back so much memories it is unbelievable - 





Close up of the main building - 





*The Science Section*
Room number 1 - 





Room 2 -




This room was my year 11 science room, but it was also the room of my great teacher Mr Hilton, who was tragically killed in the Alps. He was the best teacher ever and is greatly missed.











A tribute to Mr Hilton, His team





Room 4, 3 was too dark -





I think the builders might have used a little force on this door - 





Corridor of science section -





Science section meeting room -





Nice art -





No idea - 





The place is in pretty decent condition considering it closed almost a year ago, but there are still signs of damage- 





This is could be a main reason as to why it is still standing. They can only start demolition work once it has all been removed - 





*The Top Floor*
The corridor that runs the length of the building. remember running down this so many times being late for lessons - 





One of the English rooms - 





another English room - 





The main corridor again - 





Yet another English room, forgot what number they all are - 





Another violently forced door though -





You can tell how old the place is by some of the original plug sockets - 





Back down stairs
The way to the media section, the roof is leaking badly in this section- 





The doors had been forced again - 





The Library - 





old stool - 






Some old paper, probs actually me that did this lol - 





The Music practice room, still annoyed at the fact our music tutor buggered and left us to fail our music course





Practice room 2 - 



]

No drum lessons when I was there  - 





Some old work - 





A piano left behind, still works apart from a few keys - 





The server room, had to make camp in here as a police helicopter kept circling over head, and us running around in an abandoned school would look a little suspicious. Especially with Dail Kreegen still at large in the area - 





Little - 





*To the Hall and Gym*
The Hall side doors, we had to have a gander around the garden as we were never aloud in it as students - 





The Science rooms -





More garden - 





*The P.E Block -*
To the changing rooms, in a right sorry state as the skylights had been destroyed - 





Smashed in skylights, clearly the local chavs have attempted, and failed to get in -





Wet little mossy floor -








Little blurry





P.E office - 













Some junk left in the P.E Block store





MY BALLS!!! - 





A painted over window -





The P.E block bogs, amazingly these still flush. I think it is because they get their water from a tank on the roof, and frankly it was pissing it down - 





The showers -





hated these things, never warm..





The gym store room -





Amazing what i found at the back of it, still got a certificate somewhere for lobbing one of these across the pitch, they seem heavier now than they did back then for some reason - 





The gym lesson board date- 





The main gym, so much fun i had in here, like falling down that hole in the middle lol -





An old thing, looks like it used to be a control for an old loud speaker system, plastered over when i studied at the place - 





Close up - 





Couldn't resist but see if the old equipment still worked 





Had a right good climb about on it, I actually turned back to teenager in here, good times-





Bit of creative photography - 





Time to head back to the main building as it was starting to get dark -





The door linking the P.E block to the end of the hall - 





The old stage lighting plugs, the lights were long gone in my time, so no idea why they left these -





Starting to get dark by this point - 





An interesting file i found in the caretakers room -





A map of the schools water tanks and things -





You better do what it says - 





Some old graffiti, LMS - Little Moss School- 





Very weird logo on a van that was parked in the schools grounds -





And a very large interesting find. This is a huge servery map of the building -



#

Went for a wonder on my own, very creepy at night, there is nothing quieter than an abandoned school - 





The old girl will be coming down soon. used to hate it when i was studying there but, I met my friends and I started my band with them. I had some very fun times aswell, getting up to nogood, and being told off by my teachers. So I am really going to miss seeing the place from the bus or when I walk down the canal which runs along the side of the rugby pitch. But i suppose a building riddled with asbestos was always going to be closed and demolished, just only a matter of time. It still stands today but it will not be long before the bulldozers move in for the kill...


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great report and pictures, looks awesome place to look round, Thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Oct 3, 2012)

First of all I would not go shouting about easy it is to get in and how usless security are because as sure as eggs are eggs they will have looked at this site and your report so will step it up. Second there are a lot of crap dark and blurred photo's in you post which could be removed. Apart from that not a bad report.


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for making the effort, but there are about 50 too many photos in this report. 73 photos is WAAAAAY too many.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great find.


----------



## skyrat1991 (Oct 3, 2012)

well i aint a pro, i used a camera phone, and I didnt take the pictures to impress anyone, I just wanted to show what the building is like, and save a few snaps of it before it gets flattened. but thanks for the advice, i'll keep it in mind for next time


----------



## mookster (Oct 4, 2012)

Decent place but yes waaaay too many photos, lose the blurry/too dark/uninteresting ones (light sockets and broken doors) and you're onto a winner


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 8, 2012)

like the hanging plugs looks rather surreal....wish sumone wud flatten my old sec skool, wiv the maffs teacher innit


----------



## skyrat1991 (Nov 19, 2012)

status update, havent been in the school since early october but have been keeping an eye on it. It was targetted by metal theifs a few weeks ago so has been locked down tight since with overnight security. yesterday i noticed the corregated asbestos cladding on the outer walls has been removed. This means the asbestos removal is now in progress, the old place now dosent have much time left. it will be a real shame when this building is gone


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 19, 2012)

I've always been a fan of un-edited and lots of photos, it gives a very true and accurate representation of a site.

After all, this website is about documenting buildings before they are gone. Is 20 photos enough, and if they are mostly close up shots staged bits that are left behind then are we really doing a good job of documenting places?

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Bobby16v (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi skyrat, well I went to littlemoss from 87 to 92, loved the place the teachers were fantastic but a few too many a holes went there. 

Fantastic report, I had no idea it was derelict and would love a look round the old place, it's going to be very sad for me when this place is gone. I've got lots of very happy memories of my time there and like I say I love the building. Thank you for taking those pictures, it's sad to see her in such a state, I thought it was being used as a teacher training centre? 
Is there any chance of getting any more pictures at all? 
Most upsetting was the science lab of mr fell, you may not remember him? The wooden stage on the floor dismantled where the great man used to stand and teach, also the gym and changing rooms: look very eery now, such a shame.
Did you know there was a secret route for the pe teachers? It went from the changing rooms led to the back of the stage in the hall and through the hall to the canteen! All hidden by a black curtain! 
Sorry to hear a out your teacher hr Hilton. I had a teacher called mr Hilton but I don't think it was the same one? He was called Stuart and I think he left after us.
I'm from lewis rd and my parents still live there, can't believe manor rd school is gone now! Used to hang around in the vast school grounds as kids, such a great place to ride bmx's around ! 

I'm going to try and nip up to littlemoss at weekend and have a look, not much left in droylsden from how I remember it; manor rd, littlemoss, reyners mill, sharna lumb mill, droylsden baths, royal bank of Scotland Market street, church near the tsb bank, dr pratts house next door to the tsb, Christies towel mill (now tesco), Jesus I'm old....

Keep the updates coming mate, cheers bobby16v.


----------



## skyrat1991 (Dec 14, 2012)

Status update..
Sadly about a week ago Littlemoss was demolished. I havent been able to gain access since my last visit due to overnight security. so unfortunately i haven't been able to get any more pics, as i know you all love the amount of pics i take . 
but however i do have a video, which to be honest was just me messing around with my new camera between filming scenes for my college course. in my project we used the old place as the MI5 HQ, a WW2 German rocket research facillity, and, as Littlemoss High School.. i even play the headteacher.. but anyway hes the video i made from random clips we filmed over the days we were there - 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex2KgoDz9oQ[/ame]

I also took some pictures when i visited the site on monday.
nice little bridge just behind the schools grounds -




used to play on this when me and my friends wagged school 

Through the hole in the fence and onto the field, straight away theres evidence of the scrap metal thieves - 





The poor old girl, very little remains of the school now -








Last view through the gates.. -




..
Rearly going to miss this old place, Droylsden just wont be the same without it...

least i found so other nice building to photo though, like these 2 farm buildings just behind littlemoss's main field -








might need a tiny bit of structural work..


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2012)

Cracking story, would love to explore my old schools! We had those science stools too! 
Ds it feel smaller than when you were there? 
I know it's been closed a while, but did it still smell like a school?


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for documenting it before its gone great pics


----------



## ducatidevil1 (Dec 15, 2012)

So sad too hear about Mr Hilton, Thanks and well done, excellent photos.


----------

